# Test Cream



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

How long do men normally stay on testosterone creams or gels? I have been on different ones for over a year now. Started out with cream, but I didn't see much of a difference they changed it to a gel haven't seen much of a difference with that either, maybe a little. Next I guess I could try the shots. Had a co worker tell me its not good for you to be on it long term and it can actually cause problems the longer you are on it. However,I know women who are on estrogen creams or take estrogen for years even after menopause, so not sure how thats any different, thoughts?


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

TRT is typically a life long program. I have been on TRT for 7-8 yrs, I think. I honestly can't recall when I started. It has been quite a while. That is the thing with starting, you have to realize it is a lifelong process.

You can try a restart protocol and see if your body will increase your natural test levels to something respectable. My body seems lazy in that respect. I have tried restart protocols 2x and I swear my body says - "Just give me the shot!" My test levels are in the toilet if I am off of TRT.

I have not seen issues of long term TRT. There are things you need to do to modulate the side effects. An aromatase inhibitor will keep E2 levels in check. HCG will try to keep your testes viable and producing T on their own - even at a reduced level. Give blood regularly to keep your hematocrit levels in check. Watch your diet as your HDL will drop and your LDL will increase on TRT.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

BBAD, has summed it up nicely!! Shots all day creams/gels suck!


----------

